
Optimizing HTTP/2 prioritization with BBR and tcp_notsent_lowat - patrickmeenan
https://blog.cloudflare.com/http-2-prioritization-with-nginx/
======
patrickmeenan
Functioning HTTP/2 prioritization takes more than just a server that supports
priorities. Here's a deep dive into why and how to make sure it's working for
your site (and yes, it is broken more often than you might hope).

